# 10 done 2o to go!



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Heidi


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I love them!! It is going to look so Springy!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Love your fussy cuts.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It's looking really great! What are you using for a border?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - I really love what you're doing. Those are beautiful!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That is so pretty! I love the springtime feel of it very much. Is that lilacs on the floral? I've been looking for lilac fabric...really nice.


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

That is so pretty! But when I look at those 9 patches it makes my eyes feel jiggly.lol


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you ladies, I am really loving this!

Maura- I did not fussy cut and wish I had :-( the pink and blue background fabric had spaced out clusters and some of my squares barely have flowers in them. The other 2 florals were an all over pattern just different colors. I have some extra fabric and might. Fussy cut some to make up for the ones that are really lacking in flowers.

Dandish- they are hydrangeas

Tinker- I'm kicking myself for not buying border fabric when I bought the rest of the fabric 1.5 yrs ago. They had a green scroll coordinate that I really liked. I've found the purple, still looking for the green. I thought the green scroll had butterflies but might be remembering wrong cause the purple doesn't. 
http://www.bugfabric.com/springs.htm if you scroll about 3/4 down the page, just past the little dress fabric, there is the hydrangea collection and the purple coordinate.if I can't find a green I might buy the purple. For the binding I was going to do a scrappy gingham? I don't have enough of any 1 gingham left but I can do 2 strips from each color and have enough

Sunny- cutting out that gingham made my eyes feel jiggy too!

I am making this for the Native American diversity and inclusion group at work that I am a member of. We are gonna raffle it off to raise money for the local food pantry. (I believe I borrowed the idea from CJ). I was torn between the food pantry and the local Center for the Arts. My daughter has taken tap dance classes, and other art classes there. It really is a great place! They offer "scholarships" to lower income families and they get the money from donations. My hope is to raise enough money to donate to both, but the group voted and felt the food pantry was the higher priority of the 2. I'm on the hunt for a local long arm quilter, if I can't find one I like I might send CJ a package =-) I'm hoping to have this done by mid march to send to a quilter. One of the ladies from wrok is retiring at the end of April and she's in love with this and wants to buy tickets. So i'd like to get it done before she's gone! Wow did I ever ramble. I'm so tired! Lol night!
Heidi


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

You are really coming along with this quilt. Very springy.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

That's beautiful. Wish I could learn to quilt.


----------

